# 127 miles of mud,dust,and deep swamps



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Well I had to shut down today to preform mantinence and CLEAN my filthy quad. After 3 days of riding on the hunting club I figured it was time to change all fluids and clean my air filter . here are some pics of what it looked like this morning My poor quad has been abused I will post up pics of it clean when i get done


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

127 miles? That's a lot of riding.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Making up for lost time. You put more miles on your bike in 3 days than i have since i bought mine in feb.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah man I am makin up for lost time in the future too:haha: I have to leave again on the 22nd for about 2 months:aargh4: But I finished the clean up just in time to be invited to a night ride/campout in Toxey AL :rockn::rockn:Will be leaving around 4 and will return tomorrow evening late. MIMB swag will be worn the entire time pics should be here sunday morn:bigok:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Just for the record When i got my P650 in feb. it had 39 hrs and 274 miles.....Now 160 hrs and 1172 miles:bigok: And i ride like this all the time and have been for years Now maybe you can understand why i was so proud of the Mad Kaw for makin it 11 years on stock internals:bigeyes: No telin how many hours and miles were on the Mad Kaw when I rebuilt it


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

all that cleaning for nothing.... lol


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

your bike cleans up well. looks like your plastics are in good shape still


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Nah man them plastics are shot :haha: You would be amazed what a WHOLE bottle of tire wet will do:haha:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Well We returned from AL late last night Had lots of fun :rockn: Thanks to Patrick on the big grizz and Kawirecoveryman for invitin me !! Took about a 12 mile night ride and more ridin on sat ! Everyone wanted to know what MIMB was Where to get shirts and how you can become a member :bigok: Kawirecoveryman may have finally killed the Foreman By the time we left it was smokin pretty bad and knockin in the top and bottom (BBK time) BTW the foreman has 150 HRS !!! Is that normal to destroy a honda in less than 200 hrs? He does all of his maintence and takes very good care of the quad, is religous about oil changes and filter cleaning , I told his it was because it was a honda !! But I would really like to know why it broke so quick


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

i had a 500 foreman. and it had the 502 kit at 125 hours... opps lol


----------

